# Condicional Múltiple (Superior a 8)



## Miguelsp (Apr 28, 2003)

Hola

estoy creando un condicional Si Y que si es falso devuelve otra función Si Y. Así hast 9 veces. Claro, al final me da un error porque no se pueden tener tantos.

Cual es la mejor solución? Leí que podría crear fórmulas personales pero no se muy bien como. Alguna sugerencia?

Gracias


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Apr 28, 2003)

Pues depende... una opción, aunque depende del caso, es utilizar BUSCARV.  Otra, es utilizar operadores booleanos en vez de SI(), y otra es la de una UDF, que es me imagino a lo que se refiere la función personalizada.

Claro que esto depende... de lo que se esté tratando de hacer.


----------



## Miguelsp (Apr 28, 2003)

Claro, lo siento, no he sido muy claro. Mira, la fórmula es esta

SI(Y(A276="411 DES";F276<>"Any");(BUSCARV(F276;'FORECAST DESUNION'!$E$3:$F$14;2;0));SI(Y(A276="411 DES";F276="Any");(BUSCARV(C276;'FORECAST DESUNION'!$E$3:$F$14;2;0));(SI(Y(A276="785 LAR";F276<>"Any");(BUSCARV(F276;'FORECAST LA RAZON'!$E$3:$F$14;2;0));SI(Y(A276="785 LAR";F276="Any");(BUSCARV(C276;'FORECAST LA RAZON'!$E$3:$F$14;2;0));(SI(Y(A276="725 MAD";F276<>"Any");(BUSCARV(F276;'FORECAST MADERA'!$E$3:$F$14;2;0));SI(Y(A276="725 MAD";F276="Any");(BUSCARV(C276;'FORECAST MADERA'!$E$3:$F$14;2;0));"N/A"))))))))

como ves busca un valor de la celda A y si se da una condición en F busca en una tabla, si de da otra condición busca en otra, en caso de que no se de ninguna de las condiciones empieza de nuevo buscando el valor A pero esta vez en otra hoja. El caso es que donde pone "N/A" tendría que meter dos condicionales más y es donde me deja de funcionar.


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Apr 28, 2003)

Bueno, modifiqué "un poquito" la fórmula, y creo que queda más facil de entender...  donde esta el NOD() puede ir otro SI para la siguiente Condición...

=BUSCARV(SI(F276<>"Any";F276;C276);SI(A276="411";'FORECAST DESUNION'!$E$3:$F$14;SI(A276="785";'FORECAST LA RAZON'!$E$3:$F$14;SI(A276="725";'FORECAST MADERA'!$E$3:$F$14;NOD())));2;0)


----------



## Miguelsp (Apr 28, 2003)

Muchísimas Gracias!!!!!! FUNCIONA

 :D


----------

